

Scryptmail, an encrypted email service. Now we open our doors for users - vvSaKvv

Hi hackers, 
we&#x27;ve created new encrypted emails service, with end-to-end encryption. Using PGP with some additions to ensure user privacy
We encrypt all data, including recipient if you send within scryptmail, also we do not have any scripts located outside of our server, to protect your privacy. For more features please read our blog at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.scryptmail.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;103536268805&#x2F;scryptmail-features<p>We would like to hear your thoughts and recommendations!<p>Short outlines
* end-to-end encryption using PGP
* 2 step authentication
* ability to reset password without loosing your account
* send encrypted message to google or yahoo<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scryptmail.com&#x2F;login<p>If you have any questions, feel free to ask. :)
Thank you
======
bramgg
You should change #LoginForm_username from type "email" to type "text" or
people will get this false error:

[http://i.imgur.com/vHeD5qk.png](http://i.imgur.com/vHeD5qk.png)

[http://i.imgur.com/21pm6Bg.png](http://i.imgur.com/21pm6Bg.png)

~~~
vvSaKvv
Thanks, I will do

------
read
Congrats for bringing this to the world. A few questions:

1\. Are you doing the encryption in a browser plugin?

2\. How do you send the email without learning who the recipient is? Are you
saving it on the server, thus not using SMTP, and then requiring both the
sender and recipient to be users of Scryptmail?

~~~
vvSaKvv
1\. It is not plugin, but more similar to library or collections of them. Like
jquery, forge.js and crypto

2\. If you send email between scryptmail users, sender creating so called
seed, that get scanned by everyone, but only intended recipient will be able
to decrypt it, and download message, i.e more people using service and
scanning seeds -harder to establish connection between sender and recipient.

I hope it answers your question.

------
swiil
I've been pondering doing one of these as a startup weekend suggestion for
next year. I like where you're headed so far!

